# Hungry?



## Ronnie T (Apr 30, 2012)

For what food do you hunger?


.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 30, 2012)

Puddin. I like puddin.


----------



## formula1 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re:*

That men who might disdain God would dare to reach for Him and find Him and taste His unending goodness!

That the scales would fall from the eyes of the blind!

That those who are grafted into the vine would truly join with Him!

That those who do not have, have!!!


----------



## Ronnie T (May 1, 2012)

There is a hunger that can be totally satisfied.

.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 1, 2012)

Fresh Squash stewed with Vidallia Onions, and Venison jerky!


----------



## formula1 (May 1, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> There is a hunger that can be totally satisfied.



Indeed, yet I still long for the face-to-face when the glass is no longer dim.  But in His season as I have much to learn yet of feeding the spirit to the full!


----------



## StriperAddict (May 2, 2012)

My soul and spirit are satisfied by the Providential "food & water"  Jesus gave, not unlike the woman at the well.

It's my pride and other junk that digs in which I need the Spirit of life to kill (not feed!). And t's this process that seems to get better with time, but also makes me more hungry for His presence.


----------



## Ronnie T (May 4, 2012)

John 6:33  The true bread of God is the one who comes down from heaven and gives life to the world.”


----------

